# Low passenger profile rating? Tip related?



## junkforadam (Jan 17, 2016)

So I logged into my account today to find I had a "66% profile." I assume that is my rating as a passenger.
At restaurants I tip nicely, 20-25% because I am not a cheap ass. I make okay money (middle-class wage), so I share it because that's the right thing to do.
I got in my first Uber ride a year ago or so. I understood I cannot tip which I believe was in the user agreement. I offered a tip on my first ride, guy says, "no thank you, I cannot accept tips!"
I was curious as to why my profile is 66%? I am always nice and try to be friendly, chat it up a little with some cheesy small-talk. I end my ride with a thank you have a good day.
I don't believe I have ever been so inebriated that i was obnoxious.
I never tip, because I understand that is not okay to do, I have been turned down by attempting to tip. I don't think it's fair that I cannot see why I suck as a passenger.
What gives?


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

66% is nothing to do with your rating bub. That is how much of your profile you have completed.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

That's not how ratings work. Ratings are on a five-point scale.


----------



## junkforadam (Jan 17, 2016)

Thx, regardless, I'm going to start tipping after seeing this forum.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

junkforadam said:


> Thx, regardless, I'm going to start tipping after seeing this forum.


With the lower fees uber has rolled out a tip would be greatly appreciated by any driver. My market is at the high end, $1.15 mile .15c min. I find it difficult to show much of a profit. I don't expect a tip unless it's a minimum fare or I am asked to make a stop. Last night I drove 9 miles to pick up a customer, on the way to her destination she commented that it took a while for me to get there. I told her where I was when she pinged, and she made the comment oh I guess my short trip won't even pay for your gas here... no tip :/


----------

